# Favorite comfort foods



## Don Nguyen (Aug 6, 2013)

I looooove me some biscuits. Baguettes with butter are good too. I don't know if it's a Vietnamese thing or just my family, but we also make this pan fried rice thing, kind of like a hashbrown.

And chips+salsa.


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 6, 2013)

Mashed potatoes, biscuits and country gravy.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 6, 2013)

Meat loaf, mashed potatoes, & gravy. My Mom's rouladen (beef rolls, involtini), my Mom's potato salad (clearly, memories are at least as important for comfort foods as taste is), Schnitzel with panfried potatoes, potato & leek soup.

Stefan


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 6, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Meat loaf, mashed potatoes, & gravy. My Mom's rouladen (beef rolls, involtini), my Mom's potato salad (clearly, memories are at least as important for comfort foods as taste is), Schnitzel with panfried potatoes, potato & leek soup.
> 
> Stefan


Careful Stephan, that's a lot of potatoes for comfort. After reading your recent thread , I think maybe we should all think about conditioning ourselves the to take comfort in some gorgeous ripe fresh fruit or something. Perfect ripe mangos, pinapple and papaya, some fine vanilla yogurt and some toasted coconut perhaps ? I could use all the help I could get


----------



## schanop (Aug 6, 2013)

Something like this, or other forms of pork belly dishes:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 6, 2013)

Grilled medium rare steak. Nothing is more satisfying to me.


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 7, 2013)

this is thit heo kho a Vietnamese braised pork in a caramel sauce and hard boiled eggs. It can be made with fish, chicken or shrimp also. My favorite is pork belly with quail eggs. Served over rice


----------



## Don Nguyen (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh man, my mom makes that, and it is the bomb. So good.


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 7, 2013)

my mom too. Sometimes, she puts bamboo shoots in it. oh, boy!


----------



## bieniek (Aug 7, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Meat loaf, mashed potatoes, & gravy. My Mom's rouladen (beef rolls, involtini), my Mom's potato salad (clearly, memories are at least as important for comfort foods as taste is), Schnitzel with panfried potatoes, potato & leek soup.
> 
> Stefan



same here

favourite comfort food: butter


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Aug 7, 2013)

Biscuits and gravy, fried chicken, schnitzel, that Vietnamese pork looks good too. Nothing better after a night of partying then Vietnamese food.


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 7, 2013)

Beef or Lamb stew with polenta.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Aug 7, 2013)

Also, pho.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Aug 7, 2013)

Don Nguyen said:


> Also, pho.



Yes


----------



## bear1889 (Aug 7, 2013)

Usually I agree with meat loaf, veggie, and mashed potato, however lately I have been making boiled cabbage and potato in chicken broth. After the cabbage and potato is cook through, I drain it, add a little butter and take a wooden scraper and break down the cabbage and potato. Very simple, healthy, and becoming a comfort food.


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 7, 2013)

Don Nguyen said:


> Also, pho.



I eat ph at least once a month and I love bun bo hue, yum pig trotters and lemongrass.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 7, 2013)

bear1889 said:


> Usually I agree with meat loaf, veggie, and mashed potato, however lately I have been making boiled cabbage and potato in chicken broth. After the cabbage and potato is cook through, I drain it, add a little butter and take a wooden scraper and break down the cabbage and potato. Very simple, healthy, and becoming a comfort food.



Sounds like you've reinvented colcannon.


----------



## mzer (Aug 7, 2013)

Also embeurree.


----------



## Talim (Aug 7, 2013)

Chocolate.


----------



## tripleq (Aug 7, 2013)

Chocolate. And pizza. I can never decide.


----------



## mhlee (Aug 7, 2013)

Tonkatsu. Tamago Gohan with Ajitsuke Nori. Tonkotsu Shoyu Ramen. Xiao Long Bao.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 7, 2013)

yakitori (specifically yakitoriya's)


----------



## cclin (Aug 7, 2013)

Taiwanese BRAISED pork feet



Din Tai Fung Dumpling House "crab meat Xiaolongbao"



oyster sauce abalone


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, I said mashed potatoes, with biscuits and country gravy, but if we get more than one (favorite), must add Great Northern beans and hamhocks, and Plain ol' beef stew, both with cornbread.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 7, 2013)

tomato soup, with a grilled cheese sandwich for dipping.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 7, 2013)

Either a big bowl of ramen or tonkatsu.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Aug 7, 2013)

This is one probably only DC folk will know about but a half smoke with chili and cheese is great comfort food.


----------



## cnochef (Aug 7, 2013)

Homemade potato and cheddar cheese perogies, boiled and served with butter, onions, bacon bits, sour cream and fresh dill :hungry:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 7, 2013)

Top one would be Schnitzel with Jaeger Sauce and a runny egg and a nice big bacony dumpling

Close to that would be Mi Trung or pho or bbq shrimp n grits
Breakfast is Biscuits n Gravy with two runny eggs and sausage


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 7, 2013)

Or anything Son's mom cooks.


----------



## aser (Aug 7, 2013)

soup noodles.......I must have at least one bowl a week

udon
soba
ramen
wonton mein
lai mein
taiwanese beef noodle soup
pho
bun bo hue
bo kho
bun rieu
khao soi
laksa
prawn mee
kalguksu

and on and on and on.......


----------



## don (Aug 7, 2013)

katsu curry


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 7, 2013)

Mix of hot and sweet Italian sausage browned, then finished/ roasted in a pyrex baking 'pan' with wedges of white potato, some onion, garlic, olive oil, S&P and some hot pepper flakes.

Bacon.

BBQ ribs.

Rib roast (meat at the bone).

Homemade tomato sauce flavored with meatballs and sausages.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 7, 2013)

ChuckTheButcher said:


> This is one probably only DC folk will know about but a half smoke with chili and cheese is great comfort food.


:thumbsup:


About 10 years ago if you found a good intersection where there were competing vendors, you could get 2 halfsmokes w/ chili and cheese, a bag of chips and a can of soda for $2.75.


----------



## Montrachet (Aug 7, 2013)

Grilled cheese (old cheddard and emmenthal) with a coffee. Or a poutine...à la québécoise.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 7, 2013)

Montrachet said:


> Grilled cheese (old cheddard and emmenthal) with a coffee. Or a poutine...à la québécoise.


 Now you got me thinking about tourtiere. An ex-girlfriend's mom used to make it.


----------



## cnochef (Aug 7, 2013)

ecchef said:


> Now you got me thinking about tourtiere. An ex-girlfriend's mom used to make it.



Here is the recipe of Martin Picard from Au Pied de Cochon in Montreal, I can vouch for it as I have made it several times:

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Tourtiere-du-Shack-380649


----------



## SyndicateNova (Aug 9, 2013)

Fried chicken, biscuts, mashed potatoes, chiken soup, mac and cheese, pie


----------



## panda (Aug 9, 2013)

easy, huge bowl of pho


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 9, 2013)

Mrmnms said:


> Careful Stephan, that's a lot of potatoes for comfort. After reading your recent thread , I think maybe we should all think about conditioning ourselves the to take comfort in some gorgeous ripe fresh fruit or something. Perfect ripe mangos, pinapple and papaya, some fine vanilla yogurt and some toasted coconut perhaps ? I could use all the help I could get



Thanks Mom.


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 9, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> Thanks Mom.


Your welcome sweetheart. And don't forget to wash behind your ears and brush your teeth.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Aug 9, 2013)

Mrmnms said:


> wash behind your ears



Shoot. I forgot about that. Haven't cleaned there in a few years.


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 9, 2013)

Don Nguyen said:


> Shoot. I forgot about that. Haven't cleaned there in a few years.



I need to get to that as well. I clean there about as often as I eat mango.


----------



## JMJones (Aug 9, 2013)

Don Nguyen said:


> Also, pho.



Had my first bowl today. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## JMJones (Aug 9, 2013)

is whiskey food?


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 9, 2013)

JMJones said:


> is whiskey food?



Only if you pour it on corn flakes 

For me Bacon & eggs is the ultimate home comfort food, any time of the day.


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 9, 2013)

JMJones said:


> is whiskey food?



I hope so, cause I don't feel like pho. ;-) And Wild Turkey is certainly comforting, as least for me.


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 11, 2013)

Thinking about it some more I have to add ice cream!!! Also XO pippies from Golden Century in Sydney


----------



## Dusty (Aug 11, 2013)

I think melbourne's equivalent to golden century is Supper Inn - open til very late, frequented by chefs after service - their broccoli and oyster sauce with suckling pig is definitely comfort food after a brutal service.


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 19, 2013)

Pho is good but it takes second place to a good bowl of real Ramen. Though I think the most comforting to me is Ikura with Quail Egg Nigiri...... It takes me to a whole other place.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Aug 19, 2013)

I've never heard of quail egg nigiri, that sounds awesome. :hungry3:

Strawberries with sweetened condensed milk
Korean BBQ (GALBI) 
Ribs
My family's chicken apple curry
Stuffed cabbage
Grilled salmon collar
Kettle chips
Pepperidge farm cookies
Scones
... and pho. I eat it too often to not call it comfort food.


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 19, 2013)

Well by definition I don't know what to call it. It is a cross between Nigiri and Maki I guess. Usually served round or oval on rice like Nigiri, but with a small amount of Nori surrounding it. Anyone know the proper term?


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 19, 2013)

Battleship sushi, Gunkan maki
I love it stuffed full of uni


----------



## chinacats (Aug 19, 2013)

Grilled cheese and any good (homemade) soup. Washed down with a hoppy ipa!


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 19, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> Battleship sushi, Gunkan maki
> I love it stuffed full of uni



Wow my memory is failing me. I actually knew that once upon a time. If you have not tried the uni with quail egg it is fantastic as well.


----------



## agp (Aug 20, 2013)

Ribeye, roasted sweet potato. I can eat that for every meal.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 20, 2013)

Azorean Portuguese Kale Soup and Shrimp Scampi


----------



## Annoakes (Sep 9, 2013)

Grilled chicken is my favorite comfort food.


----------



## Sambal (Sep 18, 2013)

Dusty said:


> I think melbourne's equivalent to golden century is Supper Inn - open til very late, frequented by chefs after service - their broccoli and oyster sauce with suckling pig is definitely comfort food after a brutal service.



For late hours yes, Supper Inn, but for consistent everyday fare my go to place in Melbourne is Pacific Seafood on Victoria St, Richmond. Cantonese place in the midst of Vietnamese area. Pippis, steamed "live" fish, snow pea shoots, some of my favourites. Mud crab noodles are also fantastic. And I'd say best roast duck and siew yok in town. They sell prodigious amounts of these. During rush hours you'd see every 20 or 30 minutes a kitchen help rushing a bunch of roast ducks on hooks from the roasters at the back to the big chop in front. More so when for ten bucks you get a quarter of the duck with rice, bak choy and a bowl of the traditional Cantonese 'hospitality' soup. They also have a branch in Toorak but that's too shi-shi for me.


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 19, 2013)

I'll have to check it out next time I'm I'm Melbourne!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 24, 2013)

Mayo marinated pork kebabs and mashed potatoes with bacon lardons and carmelized onions in them.


----------



## wellminded1 (Sep 24, 2013)

jasmine rice, then during the last few minutes of cooking add some thinly sliced flank steak that has been marinated in high quality soy,ginger and scallions. All day Everyday.


----------



## harlock0083 (Sep 24, 2013)

Boiled chicken and rice. Also if its still a little red its okay in my book.

[video=youtube;tBjKOqBxHcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBjKOqBxHcc[/video]


----------



## Don Nguyen (Sep 24, 2013)

Vietnamese curry with some nice french baguettes. Mhmmm!


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 24, 2013)

Not favorite, but up there with them is Poutine. An idea that for most people sounds horrible is just fantastic if you give it the chance.


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 24, 2013)

Baby Huey said:


> Not favorite, but up there with them is Poutine. An idea that for most people sounds horrible is just fantastic if you give it the chance.



How can french fries, cheese curds and gravy sound horrible?


----------



## Fran Rendina (Sep 24, 2013)

Roast pork about 6 hr on 300 lots of garlic, red beans and rice and fried plantains. Yummy


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 24, 2013)

8 hour hot pot beef.


----------



## JKerr (Oct 1, 2013)

From my back ground, something like braised oxtail or cheek, with roast vege and yorkshire puddings (although I'm actually Scottish, but damn, we have to tip our hat to the English for inventing those :hungry: ). Or just a really good piece of bread with heaps of butter and good salt.

Since moving to Melbourne and getting to experience the diversity of Asian food here, maybe something like pho, or just after service fried rice with whatever leftovers we have from service. 

On the subject of good chinese supper destinations in Melbourne, I'd highly recommend Ling Nam just round the corner from Supper Inn. A favourite with our staff; awesome fried rice with salted fish and pretty good XO pippies, just make sure to order a side of chinese "doughnuts" to soak up the sauce.

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Oct 1, 2013)

Given that I was raised in meat and potato country, my comfort foods may seem a bit odd. When I am feeling down, and in need of comfort, I go for spicy food, Chinese, thai, or even a good curry, when I can get it. Spicy food just seems to cheer me up. I guess the other half is, I don't make any of those foods at home. I do all the cooking at home, so having food made for me helps as well.
I could go for a little thai food right now in fact. havn't had any for a few years.
Del


----------



## Sonamoh (May 23, 2014)

I like vegetables fried rice, fried fish, green vegetables salads, smoked chicken, and pasta.


----------



## ecchef (May 23, 2014)

As of late, Okinawa tebichi soba. Extra cartilage please!


----------



## Chifunda (May 23, 2014)

Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout. Yes, it's food.


----------



## Umberto (May 25, 2014)

Chicken Marsala in the dutch oven and scallop potatoes.


----------



## Dgilks (Jun 3, 2014)

Funnily enough, it is Pad Prik Krapao Moo for me. Spicy, herbal stir fry with a sunny side up egg is just phenomenal.


----------



## banjo1071 (Jun 3, 2014)

home-made spicy salccia calabrese rosted over charcoal


----------



## Dgilks (Jun 3, 2014)

Chifunda said:


> Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout. Yes, it's food.



That works.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Jun 3, 2014)

Spicy mac n cheese with a nice crunchy crust. Yummy and cheesy


----------



## rami_m (Jun 3, 2014)

Dgilks said:


> Funnily enough, it is Pad Prik Krapao Moo for me. Spicy, herbal stir fry with a sunny side up egg is just phenomenal.



And you found that in canberra? The big roundabout changed


----------



## schanop (Jun 3, 2014)

Dgilks said:


> Funnily enough, it is Pad Prik Krapao Moo for me. Spicy, herbal stir fry with a sunny side up egg is just phenomenal.



Dgilks, have you been to Mok, now in Kingston (ex Florey) for the up and Thip in Belco for the down market for the dish?


----------



## Brett_M (Jun 3, 2014)

Chili con carne with wild mushrooms, over rice.
Poutine if I'm drunk.


----------



## bear1889 (Jun 5, 2014)

My ex-wife use to make this mac and cheese dish that was outstanding. She used the recipe for mac and cheese out of an old Betty Crocker cookbook but she would also add smoke sausage, green peas, and cayenne pepper to it. It was outstanding cold as a leftover snack.

I make a boiled cabbage and potato with smoked sausage (sometimes with andouille) I kind of make a colcannon out of it. Then recently I made real boston baked beans with pork cooked about 12 hours in the oven, this maybe my new comfort food.


----------



## MowgFace (Jun 5, 2014)

Chicken or Pork Adobo. I am a sucker for Ramen and Pho, as well.


----------

